#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Giant Ibis Bus/Avoid!

## wdwflash

Avoid the Giant Ibis Bus's when you are in Cambodia. I've been riding them for a few years since they started up, but no more. My last trip between Phnom Penh and Sihanoukville was almost my last trip anywhere. The driver drove erratically throwing passengers around the bus, drove too fast, passed trucks/cars when there were oncoming trucks/cars and seemed wired/stoned. On arriving in Sihanoukviile he also took a dangerous, steep shortcut. At the hallway rest stop I had asked him to drive slower and but he would not listen and drove even faster and more  erratic. 

I complained to the company and got the runaround. I asked that they fire him before he killed people, but they refused. I asked that they do a drug test of this bad/stoned driver and the company refused. This driver will eventually cause a bad accident and injure/kill passengers. Do youreslf a favor and stay away from this company. There are many new companies running VIP vans on this route and others in Cambodia.

Also, the Ibis bus's that I have taken in the last year, 50% of them the WiFi didn't work and the bus's seemed very dirty. This probably shows that the company puts profit ahead of maintenance of their bus's even though in the past few months they raised there fare by $1.00us.

----------


## crackerjack101

Oh, OK then. Thanks for the info.


 :Confused:

----------


## harrybarracuda

It's sad to see poor peoples' lives put at risk like this.

----------


## baldrick

as it sounds like you are a veteran of bus travel in cambodia maybe you should write a few trip hints about journeys between the various cities and border crossings

bus station traps for new players etc

----------


## Bogon

> This probably shows that the company puts profit ahead of maintenance of their bus's even though in the past few months they raised there fare by *$1.00us*.


With such a steep hike, wouldn't it be cheaper to hire a private driver in the form of a Cambodian Jason Statham?

----------


## mingmong

Fek me!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by wdwflash
> 
> This probably shows that the company puts profit ahead of maintenance of their bus's even though in the past few months they raised there fare by *$1.00us*.
> 
> 
> With such a steep hike, wouldn't it be cheaper to hire a private driver in the form of a Cambodian Jason Statham?


yes, but they're poor people, remember.

----------


## Iceman123

Wdwflash, we are all waiting with bated breath for your next post.
"The best and safest company to use that is $1 cheaper"
(Owned by your mate of course)

----------


## ENT

I'd rather pay the $50 for a taxi from PP to Snooky.

Safer, more comfortable and leisurely, stop whenever or wherever I want, and if I get one or two others to share the ride with me, it's only a few dollars more than the top price for a bus.

I travelled on Ibis a couple times, a big bus, not one of their little suicide vans, and found it a reasonable ride, Siem Reap to PP, but nowadays,.....taxi.

No life insurance needed.

----------


## thaimeme

> I'd rather pay the $50 for a taxi from PP to Snooky.
> 
> Safer, more comfortable and leisurely, stop whenever or wherever I want, and if I get one or two others to share the ride with me, it's only a few dollars more than the top price for a bus.
> 
> I travelled on Ibis a couple times, a big bus, not one of their little suicide vans, and found it a reasonable ride, Siem Reap to PP, but nowadays,.....taxi.
> 
> No life insurance needed.


Don't let this secret escape.
Long distance taxis - a better all around value.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

It's a no brainier, just charter a taxi PP to shitsville. Jobs a good un, it isn't that expensive

----------


## toslti

Does the OP have any suggestions for free places to shower (soap on the house preferred) near this nefarious bus company's terminus?

----------


## ENT

In Cambodia?


 :rofl:

----------


## Conche

cross that one off the to do list

----------


## wackyjacky

I bet I've taken them > 100X & have never experienced what the OP did, except the wifi rarely works. A yama-head on the road of death is the worst though. I'm more likely to get a driver that's so timid that I want to twist his head off. They're the best IMO. Mekong Express is good too, but they stop/pick up at O'Russei Market instead of the Riverside which adds at least 30-40 mins to a 4.5-5 hr trip. Take them only if you're staying away from the river or going to PNH. Plus they add a $2 Barang surcharge. All the rest are really cramped & to be avoided IME.

----------


## cockneyboy187

The driver was so dangerous and was going to cause deaths, so after the halfway stop you get back on the madmans bus.

all in your first post

----------


## wasabi

I caught the scam bus from Poi Pet to Ankor Wat.
It went slow,going slow is part of the scam, even though the Cambo workers on the bus told us that before sunset we would arrive.
Then 2 Cambos with a leaflet each spoke to each passenger about booking into the brochures hotel.
After sunset , around 7 we stop outside the hotel in brochure, and the hard sell starts, we are told to book into this hotel.
The whole idea of arriving late is to make sure it is nighttime, darkness will make you Not want to strike out on your own, so booking into the first hotel with the bus passenger group seems like the best option.
I was pissed off with the bullshit and went to My own hotel reservation.

----------

